# Even Had To Plow At Deer Camp



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Just got back from two weeks of hunting in Michigan's U.P. and got to have a little fun up there plowing the yard with the atv before I came home heres some pics
First two and the last one are of the driveway into the camp
the third is the yard sorry guess i moved the cyber shot to soon
the forth is the quad i used man can that thing move some snow


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

*one more pic*

this pic is of the dam that holds back alot of water had to plow it to get to the barn on the other side


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

looks good , get a little close to the tree in the one picture. How much snow.


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

gotta love polaris...they are a tuff machine...i got a 800efi...that will push a house down...lol....


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice machine


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

no that was the old man we got up north late one night in the fall and saw something run through the back yard drove the truck around to see with the lights on and when he backed up that tree jumped right out into the drive:realmad: dont you guys hate it when that happens. at least it was slow speed the tree got the worst of it. and by the time we left there was about 12" on the ground


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Is this near Hubbard Lake Trail? We was there on weekend so it snow lot plus dirt road have snow that pack so hard it become ice.


Next year we would bring plow and 4 tires chains since 4wd is useless on ice road.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

dad has the same wheeler, boy she moves!


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Why arent you using that awesome looking superduty in the background?


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Screw the plowing pics lets see the deer!


----------

